
Microsoft confirms that Surface Duo is 100% Android - jeena
https://www.cnet.com/news/surface-duo-no-microsoft-isnt-making-another-windows-phone/
======
zomg
Has anyone ever wished their phone folded in half? Are there no more features
left to build into mobile phones? So now foldable devices are being thrust
upon consumers?

This reminds of the "curved" flat screen craze a few years back and all the
ridiculous benefits that manufacturers contrived to justify a "curved flat
screen" versus a "flat (flat) screen".

<sarcasm> The Foldable mobile phone craze is here! What a time to be alive! :)
</sarcasm>

~~~
dbbk
I'm sure lots of people have wished that their phone screen was bigger, but
still fit in their pocket.

------
Dude2029
Not sure I care about plumbing between my device and the cloud as long as it's
well-maintained and looks good.

~~~
httpsterio
Then you should've bought a surface RT cause that hits both marks... /s

In all seriousness, I don't trust Microsoft that they could pull together a
proper app ecosystem were they to run one. Even the amount of native x64 apps
is dwindling these days since most software released these days are either
mobile apps (android/ios) or Web applications.

I was at Microsoft working with them trying to populate their Windows store
and windows phone stores with apps and it was an enormously expensive
operation and even despite the millions they poured in to just make their
platforms attractive, it fell short.

Windows phone wasn't ready, but I liked it nonetheless and I felt that they
were going in the right direction. But they didn't manage to attract any of
the bigger companies to produce first party applications or if they did, they
were paid for a period of time after which they were deprecated.

If Microsoft doesn't go where the masses are, nobody will buy their stuff as
they get vendor locked into a barren ecosystem. That's why I'm glad that they
decided to go with android, they get to produce their (in my opinion)
beautiful and exciting hardware without making their customers fear for the
future of their devices.

